# Tractor/ forklift



## willie454 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi ,I have 1982 coventry climax tt 3.0 forklift fitted with a leyland engine 98 nt im sure it is and was wondering if anyone knows what transmission and axle is fitted to this machine , it has oil imersed braked axle which im sure will all have been fitted to a leyland tractor. I cant find any numbers for the trans. or axle. not sure if old jcbs were fitted with this type or maybe a marshall tractor.


----------



## speedbuff (Jan 14, 2012)

THIS IS A LEYLAND SYNCHRO TRANS .This will be a full leyland skid unit built from about 1980 -1982 with wet brakes it corresponds to when leyland tractors went from blue to yellow .If you need parts any leyland or marshall tractor will make a great donor hope this helps


----------

